# Μωρουδάκι



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σας, όλοι. Τι κάνετε;
Την άλλη μέρα διάβαζα ένα κείμενο που μου έδωσε ο καθηγητής μου των ελληνικών, ο Σάββας. Το κείμενο ήταν 'Λωξάντρα' της Μαρίας Ιορδανίδου. Και, όπως με σχεδόν όλα που διαβάζω από τη Ιορδανίδου στο βιβλίο αυτό, βρίσκω λέξεις που είναι καθαρά ελληνικές και αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καταλάβω. 
Είδα τη λέξη 'μωρουδάκι' και άλλες σε σχέση με τις εικόνες της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας και δεν μπόρεσα να δω τι σημαίνει η λέξη ολοκληρωτικά. Μίλησα για αυτό με την καθηγήτριά μου και δεν μου έμεινε καθαρή η έννοια μήπως είναι εικόνα ή πολύτιμο πετράδι. Στην αρχή μου φάνηκε ότι ήταν πετράδι αλλά δεν ξέρω. Θα 'πρεπε να ξέρουμε για πρώτο χέρι. 
Σας ευχαριστώ!

Ναουέλ Βέντο
Μπουένος Αϊρες 
Αργεντινή


----------



## Acestor

Γεια σου, Ναουέλ

Στη _Λωξάντρα_ γράφει: Εκείνο το ασημένιο μωρουδάκι το είχε κρεμάσει η μάνα της, τότες που κόντεψε να χάσει το Νικολό από μάτι.

Το έχει κρεμάσει από την εικόνα της Παναγίας, άρα πρέπει να είναι κάποιο ασημένιο ανάθημα (votive offering) με την εικόνα μωρού, που ίσως να απεικονίζει και τον Ιησού σαν μωρό. Σαν αυτά:

"silver baby jesus" - Google Search


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ναι, Ακεστωρ. Εκείνο έλεγε... Αλλά ποιά είναι η παράδοση; Να κρεμάσεις πράγματα σε μια εικόνα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα της πράξης. Με παρακολουθείς; Πώς μπορείς να κρεμάσεις κάτι από μια εικόνα; Ξέρω την αξία της πράξης. Δεν ξέρω πώς να το κάνω. Χαχα
Ευχαριστώ πολύ,

Ναουέλ Βέντο


----------



## Acestor

Να ένα παράδειγμα:

Icon from Paros, decorated with votive offerings

Και άλλο ένα:

Stock Photo - Icons adorned with Votive offerings, seen here in the Cathedral of Rethymnon on the Greek island of Crete


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ααα. Τώρα το βλέπω. Κατάλαβα. Είναι κάτι που έχω δει σαν καθολικός αλλά όχι σε εικόνες μα σε αγαλματάκια. Δεν ξέρω τη λέξη στα ελληνικά... Καλά. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω πως το μωρουδάκι θα ήτανε κάτι κρεμασμένο από την εικόνα. Όπως έχω δει στις σελίδες που μου χεις δείξει...
Ευχαριστώ Ακεστωρ!


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το όνομά σου είναι άκεστωρ ή κάτι όμοιο;


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ναι, Ακεστωρ. Εκείνο έλεγε... Αλλά ποιά είναι η παράδοση; Να κρεμάσεις πράγματα σε μια εικόνα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα της πράξης. Με παρακολουθείς; Πώς μπορείς να κρεμάσεις κάτι από μια εικόνα; Ξέρω την αξία της πράξης. Δεν ξέρω πώς να το κάνω. Χαχα
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
> 
> Ναουέλ Βέντο


Αυτή η ελληνική (ή μάλλον, χριστιανική/ορθόδοξη) παράδοση, το να προσφέρεις, δηλαδή, κάτι πολύτιμο σε κάποιον άγιο ή στην Παναγία για να σε βοηθήσει, λέγεται "τάμα" (ουδέτερο), ενώ το αντικείμενο που προσφέρεται λέγεται "ανάθημα", όπως είπε ο Ακέστωρ.
ΥΓ. Η λέξη τάμα μπορεί να περιγράψει και την πράξη της προσφοράς, αλλά και το ίδιο το αντικείμενο που προσφέρεται, δηλαδή το ανάθημα.


----------



## konos

Ορίστε και λίγες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη λέξη "τάμα": τάμα - Βικιλεξικό


----------



## bearded

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> το όνομά σου είναι άκεστωρ ή κάτι όμοιο;


Hi Nahuel
See here #6 πουλημένος.


----------



## sotos

https://www.ekklisiaonline.gr/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/271fec0ea09281bfe067f8ddbe3d041e.jpg


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Κοίτα τι ωραίο! Είναι πολύ ωραίο να δεις τα τάματα της εκκλησίας...


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Βεαρδεδ, ευχαριστώ πάλι. Δεν ήξερα πού ήταν το όνομα Ακέστωρ όντως.


----------



## bearded

Parakalo.


----------



## apmoy70

konos said:


> Αυτή η ελληνική (ή μάλλον, χριστιανική/ορθόδοξη) παράδοση, το να προσφέρεις, δηλαδή, κάτι πολύτιμο σε κάποιον άγιο ή στην Παναγία για να σε βοηθήσει, λέγεται "τάμα" (ουδέτερο), ενώ το αντικείμενο που προσφέρεται λέγεται "ανάθημα", όπως είπε ο Ακέστωρ.
> ΥΓ. Η λέξη τάμα μπορεί να περιγράψει και την πράξη της προσφοράς, αλλά και το ίδιο το αντικείμενο που προσφέρεται, δηλαδή το ανάθημα.


Η παράδοση του αναθήματος είναι όντως προχριστιανική, απλά άλλαξε νόημα με το Χριστιανισμό, δεν χρειαζόταν η αντιδιαστολή μεταξύ "ελληνικής" και "χριστιανικής" παράδοσης:
Ανάθημα ασθενούς στο Ασκληπιείο της αρχαίας Κορίνθου
Σύγχρονο τάμα χριστιανού ασθενούς


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τα αυτιά και δεν ξέρω αν η ερώτηση αυτή είναι μέσα στους κανόνες της ιστοσελίδας...


----------



## konos

apmoy70 said:


> Η παράδοση του αναθήματος είναι όντως προχριστιανική, απλά άλλαξε νόημα με το Χριστιανισμό, δεν χρειαζόταν η αντιδιαστολή μεταξύ "ελληνικής" και "χριστιανικής" παράδοσης:
> Ανάθημα ασθενούς στο Ασκληπιείο της αρχαίας Κορίνθου
> Σύγχρονο τάμα χριστιανού ασθενούς


Ναι, ξέρω ότι αυτή η συνήθεια έχει προχριστιανικές ρίζες, απλώς η συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση ήταν για τα τάματα στην ελληνορθόδοξη παράδοση.


----------



## sotos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τα αυτιά ...


Πρόβλημα στα αυτιά (στην ακοή).


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Μήπως είναι πρόβλημα εννόησης γιατί δεν βλέπω νόημα όντως... Ίσως αυτά δεν μπορούν να ειπωθούν σ'αυτή τη σελίδα.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, στην πραγματικότητα...


----------



## sotos

Δεν κατάλαβες; Κάποιος είχε πρόβλημα στα αυτιά και έκανε τάμα με αυτιά.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Αληθινά; Είναι λίγο άσχημη η εικόνα...


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Α. Τώρα βλέπω τι εννοείς, Σότος.


----------



## Αγγελος

Κάποιος που κινδύνεψε να πνιγεί στη θάλασσα κρεμάει ένα μικρό ασημένιο καράβι.
Κάποιος που έσπασε το πόδι του και έγινε καλά κρεμάει ένα ασημένιο πόδι.
Κάποιος που αρρώστησε σοβαρά το μωρό του κρεμάει ένα ασημένιο μωρουδάκι.
Κάποιος που έπαθε τα μάτια του (τράχωμα, πονόματο...) και έγινε καλά κρεμάει ένα ασημένιο μάτι.
Κλπ.
Μερικές εικόνες (η Παναγία της Τήνου π.χ.) που θεωρούνται θαυματουργές είναι σκεπασμένες με χιλιάδες τέτοια αναθήματα.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: άλλο 'ανάθημα' και άλλο 'ανάθεμα'


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ, Άγγελε. Τώρα έχω πολύ πιο καθαρή την ιδέα του μωρουδάκι. 
Θα δω τη Λωξάντρα με άλλα μάτια τώρα...


----------

